# Suns use history as reason to avoid rebuilding



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Suns have been adamant that they will not trade Steve Nash, even though the team appears to be locked into the Western Conference’s second tier (at best) and could possibly snag some solid long-term assets by flipping Nash to a club in need of a veteran point guard. That scenario of trading Nash for some building blocks sounds like Rebuilding 101, and some (myself included) have argued the Suns are irresponsible for refusing to even consider it.
> 
> But the Suns have in fact considered it, and they have come to the conclusion that Rebuilding 101 might not work. The Phoenix brain trust has looked at teams who faced a similar dilemma and found that a total tear-down tends to cause more pain than it’s worth, according to this piece in the Arizona Republic (hat tip: Valley of the Suns):
> 
> ...


http://nba-point-forward.si.com/2011/07/25/suns-use-history-as-reason-to-avoid-rebuilding/?sct=nba_bf1_a8


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

:cheers: here's to wasting Grant Hill and Steve Nash's final years.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

They knew what they signed on for. There are hundreds of NBA players that will never win a championship. Many All Stars have never won a championship. I feel that the Suns are a few smart moves away from contending again. They only need a bit of improvement by Gortat, J Chill getting a 3pt bomb, and Lopez getting surgery on his back.

EDIT: J Rich won't be extended by Orlando, the Suns should go for him.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Our ownership is afraid of rebuilding... and Sarver's real estate business is floundering. We are going to be stuck in neutral for a while...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Our only hope at a step forward is if Sarver's business' keep doing so and he sells. Too many bad decisions in the past cost us. 

Fans should just not bother showing up to games when or if it returns. NBA lockout will be uglier than NFL's.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Best idea would be sign free agent superstars (big 3)

great ideas:

Rebuilding = make the playoffs


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I dont get why they dont cash in on nash.. he has only a couple more seasons where he can be elite and the suns arent going to be title contenders in that timeframe so why not move him, get some youth/draft picks and start saving your money for a big run down the line


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> Best idea would be sign free agent superstars (big 3)
> 
> great ideas:
> 
> Rebuilding = make the playoffs


Go away.


----------

